# Rolex Explorer



## alan1219 (Oct 1, 2019)

*Rolex Explorer*


View Advert


Looking for an explorer in 36mm - ref: 114270 preferred. Thanks, I do have a BB Chrono (original) if a swap is of interest.




*Advertiser*

alan1219



*Date*

19/10/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£3,500.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

